# Exercised for an hour this morning, my bs went up to 15.5 from 10



## Zoesparkle (Jul 31, 2017)

I have been newly diagnosed and my blood sugars have been all over the place. I went for a walk yesterday, they went down to 6.5, the lowest all weekend, (the highest 18, the lowest 9)
So I thought I would do an hour of strenuous exercise, but the rate it went up by as made me terribly confused. I had jumbo porrage oats for breakfast....


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi Zoe

I'm not sure what medication you're on but this is likely to be due to the type of exercise.  Walking is aerobic and will (usually) lower blood glucose.  Strenuous exercise e.g. a gym workout etc is anaerobic and the body will release glucose from the liver in response to the exercise.  This often means blood glucose goes up.  It doesn't mean you shouldn't do strenuous exercise but maybe not having porridge and a more protein based breakfast (eggs etc) would be worth a try.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 31, 2017)

Welcome.
Sometimes some exercise can put your blood sugars up after then call later.
Some also find porridge spikes blood sugars.


----------



## pav (Jul 31, 2017)

Porridge is a rare thing for me as it does cause my levels to rise very quickly, if you do have porridge it's worth keeping off the more processed varieties like the instant stuff, The old fashioned way is better make it from the oats and you then know whats in it.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi Zoe

Frustrating isn't it, when you're trying to be healthy and exercise? I think we've all been through the frustrations, it's another learning curve.  @Matt Cycle has explained the different types of exercise and the different effect these have....and he has a much greater knowledge of exercise than I do.  I guess it's also difficult to work out what's going on if you sugar levels are erratic before you start. 

I have type 1 and take insulin, so I can only comment on what works for me, others may shake their heads. When I started to add sprints and hiit training to my exercise a few years ago, I would start my session at around 7 and finish around 14! DSN advised, following a conversation with someone at Runsweet, that 5/10 mins into my run to have a pastille, before liver realises it wants to chuck out its own  glucose.... and this works..._for me. 
_
Now I tend to have 1/2 hr of walking and then maybe doing more strenuous exercises for 2nd half hr. It may just take a bit of trial and error I'm afraid, but you'll get there. 

Runsweet is a website that may be helpful, it's aimed at diabetics who take part in sport.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi again @Zoesparkle.  Tried to respond on the profile thing but ran out of characters.  Agree with what Lisa says as these things are very individual.  You could try a mixture of running styles- slow jog/walk and then sprints/faster and then back to slow and see if that helps.  If you can start from a lower level (not always easy I know) as 10 is a little on the high side would also help.  Certainly starting vigorous exercise from higher levels is not advised.  The more exercise you do the more insulin sensitive you will become and you should find your blood sugar levels looking better.  I'm not sure if you've altered your diet but diet has the main immediate impact on blood glucose levels and 6-18 is quite a variation in levels so a reduction in carbs (or further reduction) should be the first step.  The main thing regarding your exercise though is to keep exercising in some form.  Good luck. 

As well as Runsweet that Lisa mentioned there is also TeamBG which has useful tips and guidance.

http://www.teambloodglucose.com/TeamBG/Home.html


----------



## Ditto (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello Zoesparkle, welcome to the forum.


----------

